# Electric fence chargers (110 v plug-in)



## smlovig (Apr 19, 2017)

My husband is going nuts trying to nail down the actual voltage difference between the different "mile" and "joule" rated units available at Tractor Supply. 

According to international regulations he found, no charger can legally produce more than 10,000 volts (10 kV). According to the company, the 120 mile fence is supposed to produce 14,500 volts, but none of the 7 we tested exceeded 7,300 volts. So, the company sent us one of their 240 mile chargers, which reads 10 kV. Shouldn't a larger unit have a larger charge?
All of these different labels seems to have no connection to the actual voltage output of the fences.

Thanks


----------

